# newbie



## kcs (May 2, 2009)

hi.... i'm new to the forum, from victoria australia & have just aquired a new 16 YO TB today!!! very excited, havent ridden since i was 16, now 28. 
so i'll be checking out the forum often asking lots of questions :lol:


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to meet you and congratulations on your new horse!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats & welcome fellow aussie!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

